
iPhone X leaked benchmarks match MacBook speeds and destroy Android phones - MBCook
https://thenextweb.com/apple/2017/09/12/apples-new-iphone-x-already-destroying-android-devices-g/
======
lsiunsuex
Another couple of generations - no more Intel chips in Apple computers.

